
Bootstrap 4 ditches webfonts - tangue
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/19098
======
stephenr
One of the comments really highlights a good point here: For default
bootstrap, this will mean less to load, and more readable fonts. For sites
that want consistency across all devices, it seems extremely unlikely they'd
also want the default font from a css framework anyway.

------
tangue
After Github and Medium, it looks like the industry is backpedaling on
webfonts. Probably Terabytes of bandwith saved by this move.

